
Independently Poor: A Twist on FU Money – a.k.a. “FU, Money” - DoreenMichele
https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2020/07/independently-poor-twist-on-fu-money.html
======
arcsin
Coming at it from a different perspective, I did something similar to this by
saving money on a US salary and then moving to a low cost of living country. I
spent years at a time not working or even thinking about how to make money. I
think almost everyone has felt the pain of financial and social obligation,
but very few people have experience a total lack of such obligations for years
at a time which leads to things like fantasizing about FU money.

I can tell you that for me personally I don't think it was ideal. Yes, at
first the freedom is exhilarating, but it doesn't last forever. There were two
big problems. One is that you feel disconnected from society. This is hard to
explain but being outside of normal social structures you lose a sense of
context and meaning to your actions. Second is that when you don't have any
social or financial pressures it's hard to avoid the path of least resistance.
It's very easy to fall into bad habits, just watching youtube, reading reddit,
bad diet, etc.

I would assess myself as someone who would be less susceptible to these
problems. I consider myself a fairly self-motivated person and definitely an
introvert. But after several years it starts to weigh on you.

Today I work in an office. There are often times when it's hard and I have to
deal with things I don't want to. But I still think it's better than when I
wasn't working. I think if I never had the experience of not working I would
probably only see the downsides of office life as the upside is quite abstract
and hard for me to articulate. I don't think this is something unique to me, I
think it's human nature to want social structure and this naturally comes with
social obligations. But for most people not being constrained to social
structures was never an option anyway so they underestimate how much it
affects their happiness.

~~~
WilTimSon
Well, there's always a healthy option in the middle. I'm not exactly up to
speed on what the pay is like in the USA (which is where I presume most of the
users here hail from), but getting at least $3-4k is enough to work remotely
from some place like Thailand or a small European country. You still get the
benefit of a traditional-ish social life, where you "go" to work every day,
talk to people and then have some time to go out. Except that salary that
would get you a passable living in London, Seattle or whatever other expensive
city you inhabit, could get you much farther in a poorer country.

I do realise that this only applies to those who CAN work remotely but that
seems to be a large chunk of the userbase for HN.

~~~
buran77
With $3-4k you can live more than decently in 99% of Europe. Sure, it might
not get you very far in the most expensive cities like Geneva, but otherwise
you can can have anything between a very comfortable and a very lavish
lifestyle. This is subjective, after all a luxury car or a top of the line Mac
are just as expensive wherever you go. But for the amenities of regular life
you really shouldn't worry about missing out on much when living in Europe on
that kind of money.

~~~
toto444
£3,000 in London is comfortable if you don't have kids. Nursery fees are about
£1,800 and a rent £1,500.

~~~
nicoburns
More than comfortable if you don't have kids and don't expect to have your own
flat. I live in London, and probably spend around £1200-1500/month total.
Which is more than what some of my friends earn.

------
puranjay
I'm 31 and have never had a job. I started freelancing when I was 18 - more by
necessity than by choice - and continued doing that throughout my six years of
college.

There is something to be said about having "unordinary" experiences - it cuts
you off from your peer group. My part-time freelancing through college meant
that I was often too busy to do the things college kids do - party, join
bands, etc.

Later, when I started freelancing full-time, my friends would talk about their
bosses, applying for jobs, building up careers, etc. and I would just nod my
head and attempt to understand but I couldn't. I've never had bosses - or even
bad clients - and my idea of career has basically evolved into a series of
gradually better/bigger gigs and projects.

I'm very independent person and can get by perfectly fine being completely
alone. But I imagine that someone more extroverted and social than me would
have felt a little too alienated living a life so different than their peer
group.

When the pandemic struck earlier this year, a couple of my key clients dropped
their budgets or held off on decision making. So I took that time as a
"break". This devolved into eating too much, working out too little, and
sleeping at odd hours - all great stuff for a week or two, but extremely
grating after a month.

It's a romantic idea - a life without boundaries or bosses - but it's not
something everyone is cut out for, nor is it something I would recommend
everyone to follow.

~~~
nsl73
If a job is the only thing holding your diet, habits, and exercise in place
what will happen when you retire?

~~~
mensetmanusman
Great question, this is why many men die shortly after retirement (in the
first year even!)

~~~
bananaface
I've heard this before but I don't trust it. Is it just a statistical measure?
If so I think it's way more likely they're retiring because they're ill.

------
bane
My wife and I have probably hit a point where if we really wanted to we could
cash in and probably just go the grid for the rest of our lives. We're not
rich, but we've put together a plan where it would be _possible_ to do this if
either of us ever really said "fuck it".

The anxiety really comes when we start thinking about old age. Where dipping
back into the workforce if we needed to is not really possible and unexpected
expenses are likely. So I guess it's keeping to the grind to build as much of
a safety net for those days as we can until we really decide to pull the
trigger.

We both know enough people who are "independently poor" and seem to make it
day to day without too much fuss in the short term. But almost all those same
people we know end up in catastrophic financial emergencies over the longer
term due to unexpected expenses they can't surge their finances to meet. For
us it just means we don't put as much away for retirement for a paycheck. For
them we've seen evictions, garnished wages, divorce, ruined credit,
bankruptcy, and so on. It's a vicious cycle that starts with being relatively
expensive and ends up being ruinous.

~~~
granshaw
Sounds like old age medical expenses is the biggest fear - have you all
considered emigrating to a country with govt provides healthcare to address
that possibility?

~~~
bane
Yes. We plan on retiring outside of the U.S. primarily due to the medical
nonsense making our expected cost of living much lower in old age.

~~~
nemetroid
Do you plan on living and paying taxes for a substantial amount of time in
your target country?

~~~
justnotworthit
How would they retire in a country without following its immigration laws?
You're tattle telling on behalf of no one.

------
fxtentacle
Thanks to covid, I have experienced how it must be to not have fu money.

I'm not entirely sure why, but many companies are now hoping to take advantage
of the rise in unemployment by trying to lock in highly skilled workers at a
low salary. The way those job offers were presented, it seemed like they were
feeling like my savior in a shining armor for offering job openings in these
challenging times. But they were asking for lots of experience, unpaid
overtime, yet offered less than what I currently make for part-time. Their
main argumentation point was that it's better to be underpaid than to be
unemployed.

I assume that that's how most people who don't have fu money are treated,
because they are not in a situation that allows them to negotiate. But of
course, accepting such an offer might prevent you from accumulating a safety
deposit in the future.

Maybe the best way is to go with Aladdin: If you don't have anything, act like
you own everything.

~~~
toto444
"I'm not entirely sure why"

That is what people usually call the law of supply and demand. Your salary is
not a function of your skill but of how rare they are on the market relative
to the number of job opening.

~~~
fxtentacle
Judging from the number of offers I got in recent weeks, it seems the number
of job openings currently is higher than before. Shouldn't that drive up
prices?

~~~
mgkimsal
If those openings stay open for a long time, perhaps. In the short term it
says more about how many people are looking vs how many people they've
evaluated/interviewed/hired/rejected.

~~~
fxtentacle
Thanks for pointing that out :) I completely hadn't thought about the
rejection rate as a factor. But given that I rejected them, too, maybe there's
so many openings purely because they are bad offers.

------
2sk21
Good article - Everyone needs to learn the amount of money that they need to
become independent. As the author says, it can be as little as a couple of
dollars in some situations for some people. Learning about the concept of
financial independence really made a big positive impact on my career as it
allowed me to walk away from toxic work situations.

------
cryptica
I feel like being poor has lost a lot of its negative stigma.

These days I find myself casually letting people know that I'm poor in order
to get more favorable treatment.

There are so many highly skilled poor people these days that there is not so
much stigma around it. Being poor is basically a natural state for the vast
majority of people in their 20s to 40s. My ex-colleagues often discuss how
little money they have and how hard they struggle to find jobs. This is a
totally normal conversation.

~~~
Joeboy
It's always been a totally normal conversation, at least where I live (the
UK), for the last few decades.

I had a colleague who complained that he couldn't reasonably be expected to
live on his pitiful salary, which turned out to be £80k (about $120k, adjusted
for inflation).

Poverty oneupmanship from 1967:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKHFZBUTA4k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKHFZBUTA4k)

~~~
082349872349872
When I was living in the US, I used to enjoy hearing people talk about "being
rich." (To understand this circumlocution, the reader must understand that
they're all "middle class" over there.) The most egregious instance was when I
was talking with someone in a VIP tent, watching her pro jumping her horse
over fences in a competition. She'd made some kind of comment about how she
was different from the people she had just been talking about, "because they
have money." When I asked what she would do _if_ she _had_ money, she replied
that she wasn't sure, but maybe she would "get a jet."

------
dclowd9901
I don’t know if this is tangential or completely related to this article, but
at some point I realized the greatest thing I could have was the freedom to
change everything about my life at any given moment. I realized that unless I
had that freedom, I was never really free. Now, every choice I make is colored
by question: if I make this choice, what choices do I lose? How can I make a
choice that keeps me from losing any choices.

The unexpected side benefit of this is that if I’m ever in doubt of what I’m
doing with my life, I am free to consider changing things, and if I don’t,
then I know that I am doing exactly what I want to do. It’s a way to
contentment that is almost objective.

~~~
Ruphin
By limiting yourself to choices that do not cause loss of choice in the
future, are you still free to choose anything? You value this freedom so much
that you limit the choices you can make significantly only to retain this
freedom, but unless you "cash in" that freedom at some point to make a choice
without restrictions (which will probably limit your freedom of choice in the
future) you are living with a limited choice-space just the same.

------
kanobo
When life gives you lemons, do everything you can to sell them at a profit so
you don't have to touch those nasty yellow fruits ever again. Congrats to the
author for gaining independence and forging her path out.

------
jcun4128
I briefly experienced "freedom" for a few months where I just stopped paying
my bills(no expenses). This was dumb later on eg. cc law suits/tanked credit
score. But I had the ability to do so(friends/cheap housing/internet access).
I learned how to build full stack websites, I was chasing the dream(high
traffic ad-revenue based websites). Meanwhile was in the process of failing
out of school/fear of how I would pay my student loans. It was great because I
had no reason to do anything eg. get up by 9AM/pay a bill at this day. I could
chase some rabbit hole and just keep going even if my sleep pattern was
flipped. I could sleep 16 hrs straight.

But yeah I'm going for FiRe I'm still broke af despite making a lot for my
area. But I'm at least glad I am in this industry/aware of a lifestyle like
that.

edit: I would not advise screwing up your cc haha... it's too bad I didn't
learn that till later/too late.

~~~
meddlepal
... what did you think was going to happen by just not paying your bills?

~~~
jcun4128
Yeah I was escaping, going to court for a CC JDB lawsuit was not fun.

And also tanking my credit score/tainting myself "permanently" is also not
great. I was dumb with money earlier in life.

------
Joeboy
> I also really like the scene in Titanic where the rich guy tries to buy his
> way into a lifeboat and gets told his money won't be worth anything at the
> bottom of the ocean.

In reality of course, first class passengers were more than twice as likely to
survive as third class ones.

~~~
DoreenMichele
_In reality of course, first class passengers were more than twice as likely
to survive as third class ones._

I'm reasonably sure that's because the gates to third class were locked to
keep them off the decks and not because first class passengers were
successfully bribing staff to let them onto the life boats. So, for me, it
doesn't diminish the power of the scene.

The original piece that this was based upon was written at a time when my bank
account was locked up for a month by creditors. I was homeless in downtown San
Diego, surrounded by modern wealth, and the only cash I had access to was
change found on the street and sidewalk as I walked around during the day.

A similar vignette would be a story I remember reading about a plane crash
where they ended up burning large quantities of cash to try to avoid freezing
to death in the snow-covered mountains.

I was enduring something extreme. It was a tremendous head fuck and I was
doing my best to wrap my mind around it. It wasn't easy to come up with
similar examples from literature to which other people might relate at all and
people tend to think I'm exaggerating when I talk about the facts of my life.
They think I'm being a drama queen to state things that happen to be true for
me and try to convey what it's like to experience it.

I remember being in a women's day shelter and someone else who was homeless
was waving about a five dollar bill and I had no money and no means to get any
money and I don't know how to describe how bizarre that was that even other
homeless people were so much more comfortably well off than I was that they
didn't feel some need to hide that five dollar bill and protect it from the
other poor people around them.

And it's like "Just how can anyone in the US be so extremely cut off from
money like that in the midst of so much wealth?" But there I was.

And I'm not the only person who is invisibly cut out. Plenty of people can
walk past the table where America lays a feast for some, but not others, and
they aren't invited to partake and if they touch it they will go to jail for
theft. A lot of those other people are People of Color and they serve the
feast, but aren't allowed to eat any of it.

The barriers that keep people out are weird and "magical" in that they are
invisible and intangible in certain important ways and they run deep. And all
these years later, I still don't know how to speak of it effectively as is
clearly demonstrated by the numerous scoffing comments in this very
discussion.

~~~
Wildgoose
No, that's a complete myth, probably propagated by the Titanic movie. Third-
class women (& children of course) were MORE likely to survive than a male in
First-class.

~~~
Joeboy
First-class men were about twice as likely to survive as third-class men, and
first-class women were about twice as likely to survive as third-class women.

~~~
quicklime
For those that are interested, here are the survival rates, broken down by
men/women/children in first/second/third-class/crew:
[https://www.anesi.com/titanic.htm](https://www.anesi.com/titanic.htm)

~~~
mensetmanusman
Amazing stats!

This is our cultural response now:
[https://youtu.be/Qsqlmis2FDA](https://youtu.be/Qsqlmis2FDA)

------
dpwr
Thanks for writing an important piece. I had shit hit the fan before and wound
up in being a begger that thought they could not choose and getting burned and
being a begger that made hard choices and sacrifice for a long term goal.
There is a lot we can do without to end vicious cycles of being vulnerable and
being preyed upon. I completely agree with your comment of clarification that
you to sort your shit truly out you must be choosey

------
Joeboy
Poverty is shit. I recommend avoiding it if you can.

~~~
rapnie
The article though is not advocating to live in poverty, but rather to live
with just the right amount of FU Money to be able to make free choices. After
this threshold the perspective if one is rich of poor becomes one of mindset
and not so much based on the superficial metric of one's net worth.

~~~
arcsin
This is fair if you think freedom is the most important thing. Having more
money has real objective benefits and most people are fine with giving up some
freedom to have those benefits.

------
hcta
The buymeacoffee link on
[https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/](https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/)
is broken - it points at
[https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2020/01/buymeacoff....](https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2020/01/buymeacoff.ee/DoreenMichele)
which 404s.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Thank you. I've updated it.

~~~
Kye
Related: how has your experience with buymeacoffee been? I used Ko-fi for a
long time, but BMC keeps popping up.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I actually mostly stopped using it because it wasn't getting results for me. I
removed it from most of my sites and this link got overlooked.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Though I will add that it occurs to me that if I was using a broken link
across most of my sites, that could explain the poor performance. Duh.

~~~
Kye
My experience with various donation-themed money collectors is they don't go
far without active promotion. The problem I had with Ko-fi is they run right
through to your PayPal account, and PayPal likes to flag payments through Ko-
fi as requiring shipping. After a while I had to manually set "doesn't need
shipping info" on every one, and it wouldn't release the funds for weeks. It's
_easy_ to get people to send by PayPal because PayPal is easy, but Stripe
requires getting a card out. Donations cratered the moment I turned PayPal
off.

As much as Patreon frustrates me for a long list of reasons, it's low-pain on
both ends since it handles the link between payment and your bank account. The
numbers are smaller, but people stick around and don't expect anything extra
from you. Even if they pick a benefit-having tier.

I made an account on Buy Me A Coffee, but it seemed like a less refined Ko-fi
and I wasn't sure if I missed something.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Given that the link was broken, I am thinking I may put it back on various
sites of mine as an option and see if it works. I still don't have enough
income yet and having more payment gateways seems to open up options for
people to pay how they prefer.

I prefer PayPal for tips (and Patreon for something I can count on at the
start of every month), but if that means some people aren't tipping who would
if there was another payment gateway, then I am leaving money on the table.
That's something I can ill afford to do given how cash strapped I routinely am
the last half of every single month.

------
forgotmypw17
FU Money, and FU Paperwork, is basically what I gradually came to live, after
gradually unsubscribing from all of it.

It's been an amazing experience, and yes, very freeing.

~~~
distances
What's FU paperwork? Only relevant Google hit I see is pointing to this
comment.

~~~
Havoc
Don’t know what parent commenter meant but for me it’s multiple passport and
qualifications that will fly anywhere.

So when a country doesn’t work out I just go somewhere else.

~~~
germinalphrase
Is your passport situation by luck of your birth or have you gone through the
expense/hoop jumping of obtaining passports?

~~~
Havoc
Two by birth. Third is still six months to go for sufficient years. (Currently
perma res which is functionally the same for now)

------
k__
Very important points for a good life.

The steps I took to become more happy with my life:

1\. Lower my expenses

2\. Work from home

3\. Work on things I like

4\. Work when I want

I'm not rich, but I feel I can do what I want, when I want it.

------
80mph
_> >In other words, I had a degree of independence and agency that you
normally only see in the Jet Set -- people who get called independently
wealthy -- or comfortably well-off retirees. I had more control over my time
and my life than your typical working stiff._

No offense, but I would not attribute any sense of freedom or higher degree of
control in one's life to receiving alimony. What happens if/when the ex-spouse
prematurely dies or has their bank account hacked?

------
imheretolearn
>> At one time while I was homeless, relatives helped me deal with some of my
financial drama

>> I was able to resist such pressures and make decisions for myself,
including moving my bank account at a later date on terms that made more sense
for me, because I had some maneuvering room in the form of food stamps and
knowing where I could get a free meal or free clothes. Food stamps didn't
cover some essential nonfood items that we needed and couldn't get from a
homeless services center, specifically peroxide and plastic cups, but we made
more of an effort to get better at finding change on the street and we used
that to buy those essentials at some local "dollar" store.

This article is a good example of a "First World Problem". Before jumping to
conclusions, let me explain. There is _world of a difference_ between being
homeless in a first world country and a third world country. This article
completely discounts that. Food stamps, bank accounts are something 'poor' can
only find in first world countries.

>> Join reward programs, clip coupons, etc.

>> Check Reddit for pertinent subreddits for meeting your needs cheaply.

To access Reddit you first need a _device_ AND an _internet_ connection AND
you need to be _literate_.

>> Ultimately, I concluded that being able to choose wasn't really about money
per se but was about maneuvering room. Yes, having sufficient resources helps,
but making choices in life and exercising free will is not directly related to
how much or how little money a person has. It helps if you have some
confidence you won't starve or otherwise experience catastrophe, but that
isn't about money per se.

It completely discounts any _family_ members that may be disabled and maybe
_completely reliant_ on you for making ends meet. Have you _ever_ seen a
slum?(if not, then you probably won't get the point). This doesn't even touch
the surface of what _real problems_ most of the world in poor countries face.
I don't blame the author for she has probably not been to a third world
country but I do not agree with the above points.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I'm the author.

I'm disabled and the primary provider for my family of three, which includes
two disabled sons. I absolutely didn't want to be poor. I'm still poor and I
hate every minute of it. I wish desperately that I had more money and I am
doing all in my power to resolve my problems and this has been true for years.

"First world problem" or not, being homeless in a first world country is still
a very real problem. Among other things, people who are homeless die at much
younger ages on average than people who are housed.

 _People who experience homelessness have an average life expectancy of around
50 years of age, almost 20 years lower than housed populations._

[https://nationalhomeless.org/category/mortality/](https://nationalhomeless.org/category/mortality/)

So homelessness is literally killing people. I do what I can to provide useful
information, both for those on the street/at risk of homelessness and for
those interested in finding effective solutions. My knowledge comes from
first-hand experience -- having spent nearly six years homeless -- as well as
formal education on the topic of homelessness.

For the record, I'm a woman. So I'm a "ma'am," not a "sir," if you want to
know the correct term with which to express your contempt while pretending to
be respectful.

~~~
imheretolearn
I am not discounting the fact that you have problems in your life. I know what
it means to be poor because I have been _poor_ in a _3rd world country_.

>> People who experience homelessness have an average life expectancy of
around 50 years of age, almost 20 years lower than housed populations

There are kids _literally_ dying because they don't have access to healthcare.

>> formal education on the topic of homelessness

There are millions if not billions of people who can't read or write their
names.

I am not blaming you for your situation, life can be difficult sometimes and
it literally sucks to be in that position despite of all your efforts. I can
empathize with your situation but I simply cannot agree with certain parts of
the article.

~~~
tlarkworthy
I dunno why your being so harsh. It's not a competition on who who had the
most dreadful circumstances. FYI, the average life expectancy in Papua New
Guinea is 64. Homelessness, even in a first world country, is objectively a
bad situation to be in regardless.

I am thankful to the author for sharing her reality with me. I appreciate her
lucidity which is a huge asset I think.

~~~
imheretolearn
>> Ultimately, I concluded that being able to choose wasn't really about money
per se but was about maneuvering room. Yes, having sufficient resources helps,
but making choices in life and exercising free will is not directly related to
how much or how little money a person has. It helps if you have some
confidence you won't starve or otherwise experience catastrophe, but that
isn't about money per se.

I am _not_ being harsh just highlighting the fact that there are a lot of
_implicit_ assumptions being made in the article wherein most of the
population of the world in poor countries simply don't have the freedom to do
so.

~~~
DoreenMichele
The piece states pretty early on that it was being written for a forum I run
on Reddit called Gig Works. It is aimed primarily at Americans looking for
alternative work arrangements and at people who are homeless or at risk of
homelessness in the US because they are twice exceptional or have other
barriers to regular employment.

It promotes the idea that not only can beggars be choosers, they need to be if
they are ever to resolve their problems. This was a theme of my first homeless
blog that was written while I was in actual fact homeless. (I'm not
currently.)

I've been on Hacker News for eleven years, so some people recognize my name
and know some of my back story. A previous version of this article, which is
no longer available to the public, did surprisingly well a few years ago.
Since it is no longer available, I reposted the updated version because I
figured it might be of some interest to some people here.

I have two sons who tend to be pretty literal and as children they would say
things like "You are too heavy for me to pick up -- unless we are in water or
if we were on the moon...etc." Most people aren't that literal and I gave
plenty of contextual cues in the piece as to whom I am trying to speak to.

You are rebutting a phantom argument where, in your mind, I am speaking to
people who literally cannot read my words due to a combination of lack of
internet access and lack of literacy and lack of knowledge of the English
language. Most people don't think that's a reasonable argument to make since
it's a pretty obvious fact that my blog post isn't being written with the idea
that those people will be reading the piece and taking any advice from me.

About a third of Americans have not paid their rent/mortgage this month. There
is a global pandemic on and articles are predicting that upwards of 20 million
Americans will be evicted between now and September.

It may not be anything you care about because there are people in worse
straits, but it's a very big problem for the US currently.

I'm in no position to help illiterate people in third world countries who have
no internet access. I am in a position to help Americans who find themselves
in dire straits all of a sudden due to a global pandemic or due to personal
factors unrelated to the pandemic.

Those are the kinds of people I hope to reach. There is zero intent to lecture
illiterate people in third world countries who lack internet access. That is
so far outside of my intentions, that it "goes without saying." So it wasn't
said.

~~~
Invictus0
> It promotes the idea that not only can beggars be choosers, they need to be
> if they are ever to resolve their problems.

I wish you had said this directly in the article because I had a tough time
figuring out your point.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Thank you. That's good feedback.

~~~
yesenadam
Here's some more:

> if you want to know the correct term with which to express your contempt
> while pretending to be respectful.

I didn't hear any contempt at all in what they were saying. Nothing like it. I
was disappointed to read that, as you usually stay respectful, but that
crosses way over the line well into _Please don 't do this on HN_ territory.

------
082349872349872
Alexander: Greetings, I am Alexander of Macedon. If you be the philosopher
they call the Dawg, let me know your wish, and I shall grant it.

Diogenes: Before your shadow fell on me, I had been lying in the sun. Step
aside a pēchys or two, and I'll resume.

In _The Dispossessed_ , the anarchist Shevek is surprised to find that his
political polar opposite, Atro, has a kindred soul:

> "In some ways he was totally incomprehensible to Shevek — an enigma: the
> aristocrat. And yet his genuine contempt for both money and power made
> Shevek feel closer to him than to anyone else he had met on Urras."

more Διογένης:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23822425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23822425)

~~~
ChrisMarshallNY
Is that you, amanfrommars?

[https://forums.theregister.com/post/search/?q=amanfrommars](https://forums.theregister.com/post/search/?q=amanfrommars)

~~~
082349872349872
Which reference to "FU, money" wants expansion? Ἀλέξανδρος/Διογένης or
Shevek/Atro (or even Διογένης/Ἀρίστιππος)?

Your most Obedient ſervant, who Wiſhes only to Explicate ſhould the Topick of
my prior Converſation have been altogether Unclear,

/s/ 082349872349872

